# Cloning Nutes



## skunkbunk (Sep 18, 2006)

What type of nutrients should i be using on early cuttings?. I would like to add some to my water mister to ensure my cuttings get the nutes they so rightly deserve. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## AeroTX (Sep 18, 2006)

I use a product called Rooting Hormone manufactured by Green Light. It is a powder. You make the cuts, wet the stem, dip it in the hormone, and I put it in 1" rockwool cubes, and soak them. Then I put them under a small light and BAM, I have my ladies for my next crop. It cost me a whole $3.99, and have never had a problem with it. I was going to buy the liquid for $14.00, but my buddy said it wouldn't make a difference and he is right. It really doesn't. Very simple directions, you can get it any any hydro store around pretty much, or something similar.


----------



## KADE (Sep 18, 2006)

Yes, thas how to take a cutting. You should be looking at a lil b1 or flowering nutes for the first lil while to introduce root growth.. however I recommend using NONE...  they need to be watered down exponentially compared to normal, one overdose n ur fubared with cuttings. Rooting hormone on the cutting itself is all u need. Any powder or liquid root stim will work. $1.99 or $3.99 or $18.99. (I use the 3.99 stuff)


----------



## Weeddog (Sep 19, 2006)

I agree with KADE, no nutes till you have roots.  I wait till they have several roots before feeding.


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

And then the first 2 weeks or so should be at 1/2 strength. If you are growing in soil it'll be 1/2 of that strength again. Some products don't tell you that 5ml per liter of water is the hydro formula.. and 1/2 of that is for ground.


----------



## TocaCola (Sep 22, 2006)

What seems to work for me is very simple:

 - just cut the tips of the clone's fan leaves and submerge the whole clone in luke warm tap water for 15 mins. 
 - use plain warm tap water as the medium and make sure there's a lot of oxygen in the water. 

(i bore holes on top of a tupperware container which i fill with tap water. use a 10 gallon air pump connected to air stones for oxygen. Total cost about $15)

- The clones should root in a week or so.  I have never had a problem with my method. let me know if it works for you too!

I agree with Kade when he says no nutes until roots show. Happy Growing...


----------



## KADE (Sep 22, 2006)

Ahh toca... almost whippin out a power cloner... I was looking at getting one myself... but my success rate is already so high... I always take more then I need just incase.. but i end up givin the extras all away..


----------



## Bojok (Sep 22, 2006)

What I used when I use to grow indoors was Shultz Take Root. You can find it at any Home Depot. I had a 99.9% success rate. I would take a 3-4 inch clone, Leave only the new growth and the first set of leaves on top and cut away the other nodes down below. I would do my angled cut in room temperature water and then dip the bottom of the clone up to the first 2 node cuts in the rooting hormone( TAKE ROOT ) and place in a rock wool cube. Try to place whats covered in hormone powder in the rock wool cube as that is where the roots shall form. Place on tray with dome add water but don't over water next to one florecent light and vwahlaaaaa. 10-14 days later you have babies...............Hope this helps.


----------



## cem.buds (Sep 22, 2006)

root tone is good too.


----------

